# Couple radiant jobs. Slab and track system



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good man. We don't do radiant here or any type of hydronic heat here. So it's cool to see stuff like that.


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Looks good man. We don't do radiant here or any type of hydronic heat here. So it's cool to see stuff like that.


 LOTS of fun doing it


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks good .... but the headers in the wall seems odd

can you get a closer picture of that


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

How do you balance the loops


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Looks good .... but the headers in the wall seems odd
> 
> can you get a closer picture of that


 They had to be installed there because of the distance and amt of loops. the house is 4000 square feet of radiant. That is a laundru room with a acess panel for all the valves including the valves for the 2 in wall basin faucets on the opposite room. Balancing is simple.... Never have problems with that because we ensure the loops are exactly the same length. Cant tell you how many Driveways , walks , kitchens and whole houses i have done with no balancing valves and absolusetly no problems. The only thing u will see on a closeup is that there are ballvalves on feed and return of every loop with the handles removed. boilers are about 100 feet away( linear)


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> How do you balance the loops


 The larger mani. is the bedroom and smaller is bathroom, and yes those vents got closed after initial startup. and they have little ball valves on em too. Again no need for balance there as they are all equal.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> How do you balance the loops





Mxz--700 said:


> They had to be installed there because of the distance and amt of loops. the house is 4000 square feet of radiant. That is a laundru room with a acess panel for all the valves including the valves for the 2 in wall basin faucets on the opposite room. Balancing is simple.... Never have problems with that because we ensure the loops are exactly the same length. Cant tell you how many Driveways , walks , kitchens and whole houses i have done with no balancing valves and absolusetly no problems. The only thing u will see on a closeup is that there are ballvalves on feed and return of every loop with the handles removed. boilers are about 100 feet away( linear)


I put balancing valves on my loop returns because they're required here and because I think it's a good idea and because they're useful for purging one line at a time. But in the twenty-some years I've been doing this you know how many times I've ever used one for actually balancing room/area temperatures? Not once. Not ever. Zip. Zilch. Nada. :laughing: Never had any reason to. And my loops are almost never "exactly the same length". Whatever... I like having the expensive useless things there for purging anyway...


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

futz said:


> I put balancing valves on my loop returns because they're required here and because I think it's a good idea and because they're useful for purging one line at a time. But in the twenty-some years I've been doing this you know how many times I've ever used one for actually balancing room/area temperatures? Not once. Not ever. Zip. Zilch. Nada. :laughing: Never had any reason to. And my loops are almost never "exactly the same length". Whatever... I like having the expensive useless things there for purging anyway...


Yeah i have a ball valve on each line to shut em off and purge each independantly, but the handles are off and you cant see em. As for getting the loops exact, that is why the manifold is remote and i do waste if needed. they are pretty damn close to exact though. Real anal about that stuff....


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

Quick track a great product expensive but worth it


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Piper34 said:


> Quick track a great product expensive but worth it


Definitely , makes for a quality job . Only thing I use on wood now.


----------

